
Show HN: New platform for creating interactive data maps (datamaps.world) - caspg
https://datamaps.world/
======
caspg
Here you can find published interactive map of Unicorn startup companies by
country [https://datamaps.world/projects/unicorn-
startups](https://datamaps.world/projects/unicorn-startups).

Let me know if you would like to get trial access. I would be also glad to
send a discount code for anyone interested.

------
caspg
For those interested in the tech stack. I built it with Elixir, Phoenix,
PostgreSQL, GraphQL, React and Next.js. Backend is hosted on Heroku and client
app on zeit.co.

